# Using a CSM Predator



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm just wondering if I could have some thoughts and opinions from you all about the CSM Predator, specifically about three things:

1. Best Loadout for both all comer games and more specific foes, Horde, MC, Mech etc as well as add ons such as extra armour?

2. How it measures up against other units in the Chaos Heavy Support catagory, i.e. do you think it is worth taking?

3. How do you use it, and specifically how do you get around the vehicle movement/shooting rules?

I'll start the ball rolling:

1. My favourite loadout is, CSM Predator, Autocannon, Lascannon Sponsons, Havoc Launcher, 145pts, I find this unit is good against everything, but great against nothing, if that makes sense. It can deal reasonably well with medium/heavy vehicles, MC's and Hordes IMO, although I'm wondering if I should maybe add extra armour, which would still make it cheaper than a Tri-Lascannon set-up.

2. I actually think it's a little underrated as it is often ignored in favour of either Obliterators or Vindicators, but in any army that lacks firepower I think it's a great addition, so any Mono-God/Legion armies should always consider using them to fill in that gap. I also think that Armour 13 is slightly more survivable than Oblits, but that's just my opinion.

3. This is where I have the most difficulty; actually using them. I think there is a tendency to just park them in a corner and fire away, but as I deal with Tyranid's alot (and that damn Tyrgon Prime or Deepstriking Zoanthropes) I find moving them along side an infantry escort or with the bulk of the army can be helpful, even at 6" a turn so I can at least fire something. Also do the lascannons have to be fired as one weapon each, in regards to the vehicle movement rule or do you get to fire both?

Anyway those are just some thoughts to get started.

What say you?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

2 Things surpass the CSM predator.

Oblits...obviously.
Vindicators.

Have a think what you want the Predator to do...cus the said units above can, without a doubt, do it better.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I like predators, but as you said, they have the issues of being in the one FOC slot where CSM actually has lots of good options (other than Troops). Odds are you will want a Land Raider for your zerkers, or run a couple of vindis or Defilers for mass killiness. 

As with most things, they are better used as a pair, and a decent distance apart to make your enemy split its force, but still close enough to support each other. Give them the same loadout (the one you suggested is quite good, though I tend to think volume of fire means a lot and skip lascannon sponsons). Even if he manages to assault one, the other may get to lay down withering vengeance fire.

What does your list usually consist of? That may help us think of good options to fill in any tactical gaps and still make for a fun force to control.


----------

